
Russian Hackers Jam Automobile Traffic with Porn - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/01/15/russian-hackers-jam-automobile-traffic-porn/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%253A+foxnews%252Fscitech+%2528Text+-+SciTech%2529
======
derobert
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1055429>

